# Lên dự định nâng mũi S Line, liệu các nàng đã tìm hiểu hết những thông tin cơ bản sau



## MoonLight (26/5/18)

*Nâng mũi S line hiện đang là xu hướng làm đẹp thịnh hành mà các chị em đổ xô hướng tới. Vậy hãy cùng chuyên mục làm đẹp tìm hiểu xem, phương pháp này có gì mà lại thu hút đến vậy nhé!*

*Nâng mũi S line là như thế nào?*
Phương pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ này được tạo ra để giúp các chị em trở nên tự tin hơn vẻ vẻ ngoài của mình. S line là dáng mũi tạo ra cảm giác tự nhiên nhất cho khuôn mặt, giúp đáp ứng yêu cầu khắt khe của các chị em: "sửa như không sửa". 

_

_
_Một chiếc mũi S line có đường cong chạy dọc hai bên mũi từ cung mày đến đầu mũi, với 2 cánh mũi gọn gàng cân đối._​
S line là một phức hợp những kỹ thuật đỉnh cao về tạo hình mũi như thu gọn xương mũi, cắt cánh mũi, kết hợp nâng sống mũi, ngoài ra đầu mũi còn được bao bọc bảo vệ bằng sụn tự thân… nhằm loại bỏ biến chứng hiệu quả và cho kết quả tồn tại lâu bền với thời gian.

_

_
_Với kĩ thuật này, chiếc mũi của nàng sẽ trông thanh thoát, tự nhiên hơn các dáng mũi thông thường rất nhiều._​
Trên hết nâng mũi S line có sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa chất liệu độn tự thân và nhân tạo. Sụn tự thân sẽ được lấy và đặt vào mũi để tạo hình dáng như ý, an toàn cũng như không gây ra phản ứng phụ. Sụn tự thân giúp khắc phục được các nhược điểm thường gặp như: lộ sống mũi, đầu mũi lệch méo hay bị bóng.

_

_
_Nâng mũi S-line chính là giải pháp giúp khắc phục chiếc mũi thấp, to bè để sở hữu dáng mũi cao, thẳng, mềm mại nhất. _
​*Khi nào nên nâng mũi S line?*
Kĩ thuật làm đẹp này thường được áp dụng cho các dáng mũi hếch, ngắn, thấp, đầu mũi to, lỗ mũi rộng, đầu mũi bị bóng đỏ, lộ sống, sống mũi bị lệch. 

_

_
_Bạn lỡ thực hiện ca nâng mũi nhưng không may dáng hình có được lại không như ý muốn, vậy thì nâng mũi S line sẽ giúp các nàng lấy lại vẻ đẹp tự nhiên!_​
*Liệu có an toàn khi thực hiện "cuộc dao kéo" này?*
Để trả lời câu hỏi này còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố khác khi các chị em quyết định tiến hành cuộc phẫu thuật này. Chẳng hạn như: cơ sở thực hiện, kỹ thuật của bác sĩ, độ nhạy cảm của cơ thể, cách chăm sóc hậu phẫu thuật,...

_

_
_Có thể nói đây là cách làm đẹp khá an toàn nếu bạn chịu tìm hiểu rõ về các vấn đề của kĩ thuật tạo dáng mũi S line này._​
_

_
_Để cuộc "cải cách" nhan sắc được tiến hành thuận lợi, các nàng nên chọn những cơ sở uy tín và các bác sĩ có tay nghề chuyên môn cao._​
_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

